# New Here



## Fio (May 2, 2014)

Hi, I just joined the site.  I started like most women, running on the treadmill.  I met a gentleman who encouraged me to begin lifting weights.  I've been doing it for a few years now and I lost quite a bit of weight.  But I am a novice when it comes to supplementation, counting calories and knowing how many carbs I should incorporate into my diet. I was lucky and didn't really have to until now.  

I feel a I have a decent foundation and I am looking to make some changes as far as cutting.


----------



## 1HungLo (May 2, 2014)

Welcome Fio.


----------



## Riles (May 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2014)

Welcome Fio ..... Pics and stats please.... 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Fio (May 2, 2014)

What stats are you looking for?  And do you ask for pics of men too?


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2014)

Fio said:


> What stats are you looking for?  And do you ask for pics of men too?



Did not mean to come across in a bad way, I apologize. As to your question we do ask for stats and pics  when their are questions posed to training, diet, what areas that people are trying to work on or develop.


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Fio (May 4, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Did not mean to come across in a bad way, I apologize. As to your question we do ask for stats and pics  when their are questions posed to training, diet, what areas that people are trying to work on or develop.



I didn't take offense.  I was just asking.  I've been on other fitness forums and the first thing, the men ask the ladies is for pics and it's almost a joke. And?I've seen that Anything Goes section, lol.  I have some that I have taken but I still have to load them to my computer.  

Stats, I want to cut, I'm 128lbs, my measurements are 

Arms 10.75
thighs 21
calves 13.25
Hips 36 
Waist 28 (this one pisses me off the most)
Chest 35
21% body fat (this seems high, I was tested with one of those hand held things and wasn't tested on an empty stomach)

I carry fat on my stomach, backside and inner thighs.  I had a 25 inch waist 2 years ago, but I was going thru a divorce and there is nothing like that stress diet.  I work out at least 4 days a week, weight training, hate cardio (I know I'm going to have to do it) My biggest problem is diet.  I am a carb lover, which over the past week I have cleaned up a but.  I started tracking what I eat and realized I was not taking in enough calories and when I was they were empty.  So I have been trying to watch that.  I upped my protein to at least 128g per day, I am taking in about 1500 calories, fruits, veggies and protein.  I have no idea where my carbs should be.  Someone suggested to keep my carbs at 50 for 10 days to "carb shock"my body. But I have read that will put you in a catabolic state.  I worked hard for the bit of muscle I do have and I don't want want to lose any of it.      

I think that's about it?..


----------



## ebfitness (May 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Fio!


----------



## cheapthreads (May 5, 2014)

welcome cheif .....


cheapthreads out.............


----------



## Tbjeff (May 5, 2014)

^^ the new Ashoprep of ASF 

Just kidding, homes


----------



## Newexpopharm (May 6, 2014)

Welcome Fio!


----------



## SwoleZilla (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to IM


----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------

